# Which year classic to consider?



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

As the title says really.

Im doing my research and have read that there are some classics to avoid. I believe the early ones and the latest ones are the ones to go for?

ideally I'd like a new or a mint second hand one but I'm a bit confused as looking on a website there are brand new ones being sold but they don't look like the 2019 model. Looking second hand and some places don't specify their age so don't want to accidentally buy an undesirable model... if that makes sense?!

could anyone point me in a direction or advise what to go for and what to avoid date wise?

ps- a Rancilio Silvia is also on my radar

Thanks


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just avoid any that don't have the chrome vent tube running down to the drip tray on the back left of it (the drip tray).

The machines without this tube are the 2015-18 model with stainless boiler and various plasticky parts around the group.

The new ones (very late 2018 onwards) are similar internally to the older Classic, but have the "20 minute power-off" timer annoyance... so personally I'd go for an older one in preference to a very new one (especially as they're much more expensive).


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for that info, really helpful.

would anybody be able to tell me a rough price I'd expect to pay for a well looked after 2014 ish model?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Lewbur said:


> Thanks for that info, really helpful.
> 
> would anybody be able to tell me a rough price I'd expect to pay for a well looked after 2014 ish model?


Anything from about £120-150 on here, for something well cared for and properly used / maintained.

Less than £100 is possible if you scan eBay / gumtree and are lucky - but you may well find that they're not well cared for and full of scale etc

Non working ones are also usually viable - often just needing a damn good clean and descale - but probably not advised if you're new to espresso machines and Classics.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Excellent, thanks.

Im definitely not a tinkerer so refurbishing is not my thing. I was looking at pre 2015 refurbed ones on Gaggia but they were going for a fair bit more- it was the black one if that counts for anything?!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not aware of any black Classics - they're almost all stainless steel.

Have you got a link?


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/gaggia-classic.html#!/GAGGIA-CLASSIC/c/21707276/offset=12&sort=normal


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah, OK - they're not originally like that... they've been remanufactured and either have a custom made or painted or powder coated case now.

Unless you are particularly looking for a black one, and don't want a stainless steel one, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah the black isn't my thing and I thought it may of been painted.

I'll more than likely stick an add out on the wanted page over the weekend and hopefully I'll get some options. I just want something that's been cared for and not a dying heap of metal


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You could do worse than contact Mark @gaggiamanualservice and see if he has any refurbished units going.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll give that a go too.. thanks for the advice


----------



## jenic (May 5, 2019)

I've been lurking for a while on the forums, I've just bought a Classic Coffee from *gaggiamanualservice**, does this differ in any way from the classic?*


----------



## Carnold2510 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Like the OP, I could use some help with this too.

I am currently looking at the following two options:

Refurbished pre 2015:

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/refurbished-machines.html#!/`Refurbished-Gaggia-Classic-Black-Pre-2015/p/131478236/category=9805018

New 2017 model:

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/gaggia-classic-espresso-machine-r1940318-2015-model-chromed-spout/

I would like some advice on which is the best option as it will be my first home espresso machine, I am also open to other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Carnold2510 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Like the OP, I could use some help with this too.
> I am currently looking at the following two options:
> Refurbished pre 2015:
> ...


Avoid the 2015-2018 model.


----------



## Carnold2510 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks ashcroc, you have confirmed my thoughts.

I will probably go for the black one then, I know its not original but I would rather have a well refurbed pre 2015 model.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Carnold2510 said:


> Thanks ashcroc, you have confirmed my thoughts.
> 
> I will probably go for the black one then, I know its not original but I would rather have a well refurbed pre 2015 model.


May be worth finding out exactly what's been done to refurbish it. There,s a standard silver one on that site for £50 less. There are usually some decent Classicson the for sale section here for less but obviously they won't come with any warrenty (if that's important to you).

Don't forget you'll also be wanting a grinder.


----------



## Carnold2510 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah I saw but sadly they are out of stock, ideally I would like a new one or manufacturer refurb which is why that appeals to me.

I have a Hario mill grinder at the moment, but looking at getting a Rancilio Rocky once I have the machine.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Carnold2510 said:


> Yeah I saw but sadly they are out of stock, ideally I would like a new one or manufacturer refurb which is why that appeals to me.
> 
> I have a Hario mill grinder at the moment, but looking at getting a Rancilio Rocky once I have the machine.


 Did you get one?

I bought one from ebay from a good seller about 8 weeks ago, and he has others.

He mods the pressure to 9 bars and refurbishes them


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I haven't seen him about on here recently, but @gaggiamanualservice.com restores Classics at a much nicer price.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Carnold2510 said:


> Yeah I saw but sadly they are out of stock, ideally I would like a new one or manufacturer refurb which is why that appeals to me.
> 
> I have a Hario mill grinder at the moment, but looking at getting a Rancilio Rocky once I have the machine.


 Rethink the grinder, the rocky has had its day


----------



## Carnold2510 (Jul 13, 2019)

@RobbieTheTruth

Yeah I bought one of the black ones, hopefully it will be with me mid week. I also picked up one of the Gaggia MDF grinders, although the wife says I'm not officially allowed it until my birthday ?

Not sure if it's all the rage but you have to start somewhere and I am unfortunately on a budget, but I love my coffee and want to learn so I'll start with the basics!

But for now I can practice with my Hario and start looking at things to change on the Classic, first thing is the steam wand replacement I think.

I will also look into the pressure mod as mentioned above.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Carnold2510 said:


> @RobbieTheTruth
> 
> Yeah I bought one of the black ones, hopefully it will be with me mid week. I also picked up one of the Gaggia MDF grinders, although the wife says I'm not officially allowed it until my birthday ?
> 
> ...


 I considered the Gaggia Grinder. General opinion is it doesn't go fine enough - so you'll need to use the pressurized basket at 15 bar.

I ended up getting the Niche instead.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> I considered the Gaggia Grinder. General opinion is it doesn't go fine enough - so you'll need to use the pressurized basket at 15 bar.
> 
> I ended up getting the Niche instead.


MDF does grind fine enough especially if you do the stepless mod. It has nasty retention which is difficult to combat due to it's design though.

I got sick of it within a year & upgraded to a mk2 mignon.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> MDF does grind fine enough especially if you do the stepless mod. It has nasty retention which is difficult to combat due to it's design though.


 Cheers, I stand corrected


----------



## Carnold2510 (Jul 13, 2019)

More investigative reading for me guys ?

I will have a look at the stepless mod.

Thanks for the advice, greatly appreciated, I will post a picture of my setup etc. Once it's settled in!

Really looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Carnold2510 said:


> More investigative reading for me guys ?
> 
> I will have a look at the stepless mod.
> 
> ...


 Are you on 9 bar pressure?


----------



## Carnold2510 (Jul 13, 2019)

I think it will be stock pressure (I'm assuming 15 bar?) as it is a pre 2015 manufacturer refurbished Classic.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a portafilter mounted gauge doing the rounds in the pay it forward part of the for sale & wanted section. Ir's by far the easiest mod to do as it's only really an adjustment.


----------

